# Miss Silvia re-build



## Merkinglue (Mar 27, 2019)

I didn't take a before picture (Doh!) but really pleased with the results of the sand blasting and powder coating on the Silvia chassis.

Looks better than new. All the rust removed and a really solid powder coating to protect it into the future.


----------



## Carlo7378 (Jan 31, 2018)

Merkinglue said:


> I didn't take a before picture (Doh!) but really pleased with the results of the sand blasting and powder coating on the Silvia chassis.
> 
> Looks better than new. All the rust removed and a really solid powder coating to protect it into the future.


Are you using an online step by step guide on how to disassemble and reassemble the machine. I am planning to do it myself but not sure to put it back as it was. Thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Carlo7378 said:


> Are you using an online step by step guide on how to disassemble and reassemble the machine. I am planning to do it myself but not sure to put it back as it was. Thanks


Take lots of pics during disassembly & label all the wires.


----------



## Merkinglue (Mar 27, 2019)

Hello Carlo.

No I'm not following a guide but I do have the wiring diagram and a lot of experience.

I'm making new cables as I go with heat resistant insulation as the exisiting ones are starting to show their age.

Also like Ashroc says lots of photos along the way.


----------

